# Torque converter code?



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

so I got this code the other day on the allroad.
DTC: 17125 P-Code0741 Torque Converter Circ Performance or Stuck
Off
Could this be the result of the GIAC chip and tip chip that was installed a few weeks ago? Possibly making too much power for the stock torque converter? The car has 85k on it, and I presume the factory torque converter is still in place.


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Torque converter code? (seank)*

there is TSB on that... You need new TQ. If out of any kind of warranty, you'll have to cash out...


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Torque converter code? (roshlioBG)*

I have some sort of 3rd party warranty, and many friends at dealers so hopefully I won't have too much of a problem with this. I emailed you too.


----------

